# R15 composite (SVideo) to component on TV possible?



## JBattin (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a new TV that has HDMI and Component only. How do I get the signal from the R15 that is SVideo and composite to hook up to my TV?

I have a audio/video switch where I have a DVD player and the R15 fed in - but what I've discovered is that the same thing in has to go out (i.e. can't take composite in and component out to TV), or at least it's not working for me. The setup worked on my old TV that had SVideo and composite inputs.

Thanks from the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Really? An HDTV with no SD inputs? What brand/model TV is this?

Converters from Composite or SVideo to Component/HDMI can be rather expensive. Your best bet might be an AV Surround Receiver. Many of them will convert their SD inputs to output in HiDef via HDMI or Component Video.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a AV switcher that will input on composite and out put on S-Video.


----------



## JBattin (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a Samsung LED TV.
I have a Soundbar instead of an AVR cause I don't want to run speaker wires. I can't use it to feed in video.


I don't have S-Video.

I did notice a converter was in the $200's. Surely there's some far cheaper way!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

NO SD inputs at all?!?! What is the model number? I can't picture Samsung being this stupid!
I doubt the coax output would work?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Double check that componet input. Many of the new Samsung LED TVs (other brands also) use the green input also as a Y (composite) input as well. That input is dual purpose.

So, if your DVD player has HDMI, then use that connection to the TV, if not, then use component. If your DVD play has HDMI, then use the composite for the R15, if not, then you will need to use coax, RF 3/4 for it's input.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

JBattin said:


> I did notice a converter was in the $200's. Surely there's some far cheaper way!


Yeah, see if D* will give you a discount on an HR2* DVR and get rid of the R15.....


----------



## JBattin (Mar 23, 2006)

Model is Samsung UN32B6000.

I would request another but I have it full of recordings I still want. 

RobertE - you solved it. They do in fact use the Green for Composite Video for camcorders, etc. 

I now have it hooked up, and the picture is not real good - a lot of pixelization going on there.

I need to get through my recordings that I really want and dump it for something that hooks up Component. I have a HD20 already (I have that and the R15 hooked up to this TV) - I bet I'd still have to pay $200 for another one - but it's a good solution and a much better picture.

Thanks so much everyone for the help - I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tim Godsil (Dec 4, 2007)

he is right it has 4 hdmi inputs and componet, not even a atsc tuner

boo!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats probably one of the ways they got it so thin, even for an LED, leave off legacy connections. Although I thought that all new tvs sold after a certain date HAD to include the ATSC tuner...this one is a little perplexing since he said it was new. I just checked it does indeed have an ATSC tuner built-in...so I guess they think if you plan on buying this tv you're not going to bother hooking up any SD devices to it. That works fine in my house as I have eliminated all devices that dont have at least component outputs...but it will take awhile for many others who were later to the HD game to be in that position.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Tim Godsil said:


> he is right it has 4 hdmi inputs and componet, not even a atsc tuner
> 
> boo!


Even my 32" Vizio LCD HDTV (SV320XVT) has at least ONE Composite input AND Component input. Along with ATSC and 3 HDMI. I can't imagine WHY a TV would be without those ports!? I stand corrected. Info states "RF In". It does have ATSC but just barely that.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

By law, ALL TV's must have an ATSC tuner and many of them also still support NTSC since the low-power and translator stations were not required to convert to digital transmissions. We have several low-power OTA stations in Milwaukee that are still broadcasting in NTSC.

Perhaps this snazzy new LED TV actually supports NTSC... If it does, you COULD get an RF modulator and feed it a channel 3 NTSC signal. But I'm curious why someone who has the $$$ to afford an LED TV doesn't want to pop for DirecTV HD.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> By law, ALL TV's must have an ATSC tuner and many of them also still support NTSC since the low-power and translator stations were not required to convert to digital transmissions. We have several low-power OTA stations in Milwaukee that are still broadcasting in NTSC.
> 
> Perhaps this snazzy new LED TV actually supports NTSC... If it does, you COULD get an RF modulator and feed it a channel 3 NTSC signal. But I'm curious why someone who has the $$$ to afford an LED TV doesn't want to pop for DirecTV HD.


All *TVs* must include an ATSC tuner. Simple work around-Monitor.


----------



## JBattin (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a HD DVR - this DVR is the 1st one I purchased. I have both hooked up to 1 TV.


----------

